
Luhmann's Zettelkasten (2007) - Tomte
http://takingnotenow.blogspot.com/2007/12/luhmanns-zettelkasten.html
======
mcgrath_sh
A couple years ago I came across the Zettelkasten concept and tried to
implement it electronically. I failed, but I do have a notes system that I
have stuck with for multiple years and that works for me. My biggest place of
failure was cross referencing notes. I use tags (ie #python or #linux) when
taking notes, but due to the unlimited size of .md files, I find that I don't
cross reference as I (probably) should. Rather, I use search on tags then
search on whole notes to find my information. I'm sure it could be better, but
it has worked ok for me so far.

------
rasengan0
[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

